# My first Dogfish Head...



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

And I must say it is great!!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

I am jealous


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Not to steal the thread, but did you ever see their show on discovery channel? Some pretty neat stuff goes on in their brewing process!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Macke said:


> Not to steal the thread, but did you ever see their show on discovery channel? Some pretty neat stuff goes on in their brewing process!


No wasn't able to catch it.... But I'll look it up! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Good stuff! The 90 minute is my favorite, with the 120 coming in a close second. 

Their two change-of-pace beers that I enjoy are the Raison D'Etre and the Palo Santo Marron.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Macke said:


> Not to steal the thread, but did you ever see their show on discovery channel? Some pretty neat stuff goes on in their brewing process!


I really liked the show. Wish it would come back for another season.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

You guys have me craving this stuff. I could sware they used to sell it here in Iowa but I haven't seen anything available since it was mentioned here earlier this summer. So much for immediate gratification.

Is there another brew similar to this that is readily available?


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

TJ...thank you for leaving me one in my ice-box tonight!!! _I plan to enjoyeth it tomorrow!!!_ :beerchug:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Need to try! :O


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

That's a great beer, really kick started the DIPA style IMO...Sam does some awesome work. If you ever get a chance try Russian River's Pliny the Elder, its less cloying and the hop profile will alter your perception of hops forever.


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Beer Alchemist said:


> That's a great beer, really kick started the DIPA style IMO...Sam does some awesome work. If you ever get a chance try Russian River's Pliny the Elder, its less cloying and the hop profile will alter your perception of hops forever.


I will keep an eye open for it! Thanks!! Im definitely going to have to look at more of their brews!


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

bcannon87 said:


> I will keep an eye open for it! Thanks!! Im definitely going to have to look at more of their brews!


Unfortunately Russian River has a very small distribution network. Limited to CA, OR, WA, CO, and PA. But if you ever find yourself in one of those areas, all of their beers are world class!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

jbgd825 said:


> Unfortunately Russian River has a very small distribution network. Limited to CA, OR, WA, CO, and PA. But if you ever find yourself in one of those areas, all of their beers are world class!


:frusty: Dang it!!! That Sucks!!! If you ever get the hankerin' to send somebody some beer ill gladly repay with some ceegars!!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Picked this up also! It isn't as good as the DFH but its still awesome!!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

bcannon87 said:


> :frusty: Dang it!!! That Sucks!!! If you ever get the hankerin' to send somebody some beer ill gladly repay with some ceegars!!


I'll keep that in the back of my head if I see Pliny. Around here it is limited to only a few per customer and sells out quick. But, I love introducing folks to new beers, if it's a BOTL all the better. However I warn you it is good enough you might almost consider moving


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Now have to find it, made me thirsty


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> I'll keep that in the back of my head if I see Pliny. Around here it is limited to only a few per customer and sells out quick. But, I love introducing folks to new beers, if it's a BOTL all the better. However I warn you it is good enough you might almost consider moving


I Feel bad for you! A store not on mile from my house gets a shipment every two weeks and I've never been limited. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who knows they carry it! 
And to my man in TX. PM me and I'll see what I can make happen!


----------



## n00b (Jul 18, 2011)

one of my favorite beers.. if you can find it, try a Rouge hazlenut brown..YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

jbgd825 said:


> I Feel bad for you! A store not on mile from my house gets a shipment every two weeks and I've never been limited. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who knows they carry it!
> And to my man in TX. PM me and I'll see what I can make happen!


Yeah, I can get most of their stuff...but Pliny is hard to come by around here. Whenever myself or one of my friends sees it a general heads up text is sent out.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Zogg said:


> Need to try! :O


absolutely!

im not so crazy about their other beers, but this one is awesome


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

<3 Dogfish Head!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

jbgd825 said:


> I Feel bad for you! A store not on mile from my house gets a shipment every two weeks and I've never been limited. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one who knows they carry it!
> And to my man in TX. PM me and I'll see what I can make happen!


Thank You sir!!! I will get it out to you this evening! If its Close to the awesomeness of the DFH 90 minute it has to be a great beer!!!


----------



## enigma (May 23, 2011)

andrprosh said:


> Now have to find it, made me thirsty


Damn wish i had seen this post earlier...i would have thrown some into your PIF! Is Dogfish Head hard to find out in California?? If it's an issue shoot me a message I'll send some your way. They do make some tasty beers, tried their Sah'tea last week...very nice


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

enigma said:


> Damn wish i had seen this post earlier...i would have thrown some into your PIF! Is Dogfish Head hard to find out in California?? If it's an issue shoot me a message I'll send some your way. They do make some tasty beers, tried their Sah'tea last week...very nice


Depending on where you are in CA it should be hard to get at all. Most bevmos carry it


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Midas Touch is one of my favorite beers. You should try it. Kev loves 90 minute, gets it on tap at Yardhouse.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Wonderful beer, that 90 minute.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The 60,90,120 are all very good IMHO!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Enjoying one right now!!!! :tu


----------

